# K-60 LOVE FEST (Cyber Shills ? )



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

There seems to be a K-60 love fest going on. I don't get it.

Now I own a k-60 and keep it on the truck. 
Use it for short runs or lines I know.

But after using it for a few years I know it's limitations.
And it has many. 

Why set it up and look foolish when it won't get the job done?

Are there ways to get paid or somehow gratified with an over abundance of kudo's for it?

(For those of you who like the K-60, I do to but it's not a gift from above)


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This will be fun to watch! #jetter. Haha


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't think it has "many" limits. Mine has had some struggles at distance, but has only had one that it didn't unstop. That one was collapsed Orangeburg. I've pulled out some awesome root masses with it. I'm running general wire IC with mine.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> There seems to be a K-60 love fest going on. I don't get it.
> 
> Now I own a k-60 and keep it on the truck.
> Use it for short runs or lines I know.
> ...


..........:whistling2:


----------



## Greg755 (Sep 16, 2015)

The Dude has spoken..... LOL
I don't get it either the only advantage is the machine/cable is a little lighter to move around, and the machine itself has a small foot print so every blue moon it works in some weird area that has a tight space. For that you give up a lot of power and distance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

fixitright said:


> There seems to be a K-60 love fest going on. I don't get it.
> 
> Now I own a k-60 and keep it on the truck.
> Use it for short runs or lines I know.
> ...


 From what I've read here, those are almost fighting words on this forum.

I'm surprised I haven't seen or heard of anyone retro fitting the K-60 with a 3/4 HP motor. The 3/4 HP motor is what is in the 1500 and I'm sure that one could find a 3/4 HP motor that would fit into the K-60 frame. Imagine that little joker spinning 150' of 7/8 cable. Now that is something to think about!!


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like you guys have an idea for a special product improvement. I'm sure it would void the warranty but if you had a few used 60's lying around it might be worth looking into. You could call it the kirk 60!

I bet it would bake a huge difference in power. I know the 1065 is MUCH better when powered by a 3/4 hp motor.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Better put a kickstand on it if you're adding a 3/4 hp motor.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> *From what I've read here, those are almost fighting words on this forum.
> *
> I'm surprised I haven't seen or heard of anyone retro fitting the K-60 with a 3/4 HP motor. The 3/4 HP motor is what is in the 1500 and I'm sure that one could find a 3/4 HP motor that would fit into the K-60 frame. Imagine that little joker spinning 150' of 7/8 cable. Now that is something to think about!!



No fighting, a professional look at what is said here and who say's it.

I'm curious if there are folks on this forum who are paid in some way to 
promote products and should that be disclosed?

If you want to use any particular machine, go for it. 

But we all know no one machine does it all.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

For me the K60 has been awesome. I have not had a sewer that it could not clear.

I run into mainly 6" sewers.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

fixitright said:


> No fighting, a professional look at what is said here and who say's it.
> 
> I'm curious if there are folks on this forum who are paid in some way to
> promote products and should that be disclosed?
> ...


 
I think you took my jest out of context. I was simply making a joke because it seems that one of the biggest arguments since I have been in the business is what is better, drum or sectional machines. That horse has been beat many times in my shop and the correct answer lies with the person who is operating that machine.

Now, if someone is getting paid to a promote product, I would like to know who is paying them! Shoot, I don't get a commission, I'm salary. I will make the same money if I sell a Ridgid, General, Eel or Spartan machine. Let me get in on that game!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Better put a kickstand on it if you're adding a 3/4 hp motor.


But what about a 5/8 hp motor?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

fixitright said:


> No fighting, a professional look at what is said here and who say's it.
> 
> *I'm curious if there are folks on this forum who are paid in some way to
> promote products and should that be disclosed?*
> ...


Like who? This kind of talk is similar to workplace rumors that does no good but cause mistrust.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I would love to be paid to promote, or at least try the newest and greatest drain cleaning equipment.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't think anyone has said the k60 can do it all, hell, even rick uses the dreel(well drill and general drenerel?) but it is said often that it can do alot. Rick uses his timberwolf, Ben uses jetters, a number of people use large drums in conjunction with the k60. Rod(I follow his old posts on dcf, seems like a pretty straight forward guy uses the dm55, dreel, and k60. All clear used the 7500 and a k60. I have not seen one person who does not have a bigger badder machine(or jetter) that they don't use as well.

I have not used a k60 in years and never for roots so I have no honest opinion of it. However I know it'll fit in the front seat of my suburban, and on roofs and in crawlspaces and under trailors. I also am pretty sure that no one in my town uses sectional so it will be my secret weapon. Theres a lot of benifets to it that make it appealing but I don't expect it to out do a dm55 or simular class of machine.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The K60 is the go-to machine for me because of the versatility, weight, and small footprint. Anything it cannot do gets a jetter and/or and excavator.

Without the jetter, the K1500 would be used to pick up the tougher jobs. As it is, my K1500 is a dust collector since we got the jetter.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> But what about a 5/8 hp motor?


 Go big or go home, right?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Go big or go home, right?


I got it.......Someone posted a pic of a 1500 mod they did a few years ago. Was paint green. The took the frame off and made a smaller frame with gas pipe. Was smaller and sat low to the ground. Anyway, do the same thing but put K75 jaws in a K1500. BOOM!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

You guys finally got me! I'm paid to endorse Duracable, US Jetting, and Ridgid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I know why I love it. Cable life, versatility and power. I think that maintenance wise they are easier and cheaper to maintain, reasons that have made me a fan of ridgid plumbing tools and I wish I could get paid by them.
I have had a few drum machines in the past and I have had a much higher success rate using sectionals.
How many more k60 threads can we start here, lol.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I am also paid by duracable


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't weigh in on the K60 as I've never used a sectional. But I've cleared 100's and 1000's of drains with a drum machine.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I got it.......Someone posted a pic of a 1500 mod they did a few years ago. Was paint green. The took the frame off and made a smaller frame with gas pipe. Was smaller and sat low to the ground. Anyway, do the same thing but put K75 jaws in a K1500. BOOM!


Do you know where that is? I was considering the same idea for this single armed 1500 I have. Instead of two handles, it's just one in the middle.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there is only one forum member who is paid to endorse drain equipment. He's a nice guy and very knowledgeable and we seem to agree on most subjects. I would consider his equipment, but I have constant trouble with a simular brand my employer likes. I imagine there stuff might be better, but I'm sick of what I'm using.

He has never attempted to hide his status from us and dosn't try to push equipment down our throats. He also does not make wild claims. I appreciate that. All though I do admit it can be quite difficult to read all caps sometimes.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

The only thing I see guys fail on with the K60 is keeping the cutter spinning. IT HAS NO TORQUE , The cutter has to spin I find it easy to do but I must be an idiot savant because I watch guys struggle like its the hardest thing in the world when you hit a blockage. I watch guys jam it into a blockage and bog it down. It has to spin. The 7\8 sectional is a good machine. It's not my favorite or go to !machine but I don't feel outgunned using it.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The first time I used the K60 was on a roof and I thought I was going to hate the machine because I got stuck. I ran through a three inch cast iron vent down to four inch cast iron (about twenty feet) and thirty feet into six inch clay and hung on some roots that I eventually pulled back. They were a six inch mass several feet long and I pulled it back the three inch vent pulling water up the vent with the mass. At that point I knew I liked the machine. I only bought the machine because I was intrigued by the ad in Cleaner magazine by the guy using it on a roof.


----------



## dragit (Jan 16, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> fixitright said:
> 
> 
> > There seems to be a K-60 love fest going on. I don't get it.
> ...


There's an idea! Haha But a 3/4hp motor would take the ridgid Hollow core 7/8 and tie it in a knot quick if you weren't paying attention.

Maybe I'll try a more powerful motor when this one ****s the bed. Problem is I don't think the ridgid 7/8 would take any more torque than the k60 has


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

dragit said:


> Problem is I don't think the ridgid 7/8 would take any more torque than the k60 has


What's the hp and torque of the K75?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

A drain machine is only as strong as its cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> A drain machine is only as strong as its cable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go from using a 4/10 hp motor to a 3/4 hp motor using the exact same machine and the exact same cable and tell me there's not a huge difference.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok I'll play...so was a drum guy since day one. I recall seeing pictures of sectionals in catalogs and saying "what a P.O.S....what are ya gonna do with that dinky thing!". Spent 13 years running 1065's, MyTana sleds, Gorlitz 68's. Dragged them up stairs on commercial applications and what not...then when I started on my own I bought a spartan 2001. Then I finally figured I'd give a k-60 a shot.

Used it and struggled and fumbled with it. Almost stopped using it, but I kept at it learned (with the help of a few people on this forum...P.S. They don't get paid by Ridgid). Long story short after 2 + years I literally have not even needed to touch my 2001. In fact here she is collecting dust in the garage. I think the image of this dust covered fully working machine says it all about what a machine is capable of in the hands of someone who knows how to use it. I clear sewers all day long and only had to bail out the k-60 once in a job where I was 190' feet out after making 6 90* bends and 4 45* and I used the jetter to bail it out. Other than that is does just fine with heavy roots with the right cable setup. 

No knocking drums in just saying I have full access to one. So I guess my love for the k-60 keeps her working for me. To accuse people of being paid endorsers of a particular product does nothing but imply their opinion is biased and aids in discrediting them. The people who endorse their respected machines on the forums are hard working plumbers and drain cleaners that make our bread and butter with said machines...

Gear Junkie...not a paid endorser of Ridgid
Drain Pro....not a paid endorser of U.S. Jetting
Redwood...not (well maybe) a paid endorser of the Ridgid k-7500 and 3800:laughing:
JERRYMAC...yes, paid endorser of Trojan
Unclog1776...not a paid endorser of JNW
Me...I'm still waiting for the endorsement offers to come in


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the hp and torque of the K75?


1/2 hp....unsure of torque but if I recall was only slightly faster then the k60. The k75 is now discontinued.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Sounds like you guys have an idea for a special product improvement. I'm sure it would void the warranty but if you had a few used 60's lying around it might be worth looking into. You could call it the kirk 60!
> 
> I bet it would bake a huge difference in power. I know the 1065 is MUCH better when powered by a 3/4 hp motor.


Where would you go about replacing the Motor of the 1065 anyway?

I might want to do it at some point.

Heck, I'd like to replace my Spartan 100's motor with something a lil beefier, if I could.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> 1/2 hp....unsure of torque but if I recall was only slightly faster then the k60. The k75 is now discontinued.


I knew a guy who had one. Knowing now it's the same hp as the K60, I don't know why he just didn't get the k60 and save space.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Unless a big change comes to the industry as long as I'm cleaning drains I will always have a machine that can spin 7\8 sectional cable. It is like not having a few different size pipe wrenches on the truck. I have zero love or loyalty to tools. I always try to use what is best for me. And like shooting plumber I have bought and used a bunch of machines. My bank account reflex that.&#55357;&#56834;. I'm still buying and trying new things. 
Would I want a 7\8 sectional on every job ? Not even close. I got bigger, badder and faster. But it is one versitle tool.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

As far as a bigger motor. I can't say enough learn to use the speed keep the head from stopping it takes time to o learn but its what clears roots with 7\8 sectional.

But mostly use what you want. I would not mind at all if I was the only guy in the country who had a k60 on the truck.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> As far as a bigger motor. I can't say enough learn to use the speed keep the head from stopping it takes time to o learn but its what clears roots with 7\8 sectional.
> 
> But mostly use what you want. I would not mind at all if I was the only guy in the country who had a k60 on the truck.


True Dat! It's weird that I have never once come across another plumber or maintenance technician at any of the resorts or hotels we would service, who used a sectional. I recall having a discussion with one of the head counter guys at one of my supply houses...they had never heard of or seen a sectional, so I'll keep that as my secret weapon!


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Tounces said:


> Where would you go about replacing the Motor of the 1065 anyway?
> 
> I might want to do it at some point.
> 
> Heck, I'd like to replace my Spartan 100's motor with something a lil beefier, if I could.


Here's some shots of the Dayton motor on the 1065, the belt guard dosn't fit, but common since is a better safeguard anyways.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

More, sorry can only do 1 at a time


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

There's more but I'll just post the most important one


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> Go from using a 4/10 hp motor to a 3/4 hp motor using the exact same machine and the exact same cable and tell me there's not a huge difference.



Only difference is that you'll snap your cable faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought into the K60 when I was a one man band with no help and wanted a main line machine I could get in and out of my truck easily as well as up flights of stairs.

For that it has worked flawlessly, The only lines I couldn't unclog with it were collapsed.

I also have a jetter with 400' of 1/2" hose if I need to go out more than 150'.

I also own two Spartan 300s. They're good machines, lots of torque and fast. Some of our guys prefer the K60 some prefer the spartans. Some guys prefer blonds, some prefer brunettes its a matter of personal opinion. Everything is relative.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I like brunettes and sectional machines. I prefer putty over silicone, and I tape and dope my IPS threads


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just don't get those two guys who hate on the k60 just because they don't like plumber rick.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just don't get those two guys who hate on the k60 just because they don't like plumber rick.



What two guys?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> I just don't get those two guys who hate on the k60 just because they don't like plumber rick.


Who's plumber Rick?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Who's plumber Rick?


He's on the ridgid forum. He's the beverly hills plumber that redwood and asstyme (see what I did there) keep talking about. Funny thing is they talk crap about him on dcf but he would often be the only one to help asstyme out when the rest of us wouldn't. That's how i knew asstyme was a pos.

Rick simplifies plumbing to the point where you think he may be crazy, often helps homeowners, and most plumbers either like him or hate him. Most haters think he talks alot of crap but he actually thinks outside the box and backs up pretty much everything he says. 

Most people I've seen that hate him are intimidated by him because of his over bearing nature. But I consider him one of my best friends and he's a good quality human being.


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> He's on the ridgid forum. He's the beverly hills plumber that redwood and asstyme (see what I did there) keep talking about. Funny thing is they talk crap about him on dcf but he would often be the only one to help asstyme out when the rest of us wouldn't. That's how i knew asstyme was a pos.
> 
> Rick simplifies plumbing to the point where you think he may be crazy, often helps homeowners, and most plumbers either like him or hate him. Most haters think he talks alot of crap but he actually thinks outside the box and backs up pretty much everything he says.
> 
> Most people I've seen that hate him are intimidated by him because of his over bearing nature. But I consider him one of my best friends and he's a good quality human being.


Plumber Rick has helped me out multiple times and I've never even met him in person and I'm 3500 miles away. He's consulted with me over the phone on business and technical issues, sold me tools, always been a nice person, he's a solid dude. Why anyone would hate on a guy like that is beyond me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mpm said:


> ....Why anyone would hate on a guy like that is beyond me.


Because some people are too jealous of other's success. Rather than strive to reach their own success and see the opportunities, they try to diminish the success of others.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't visit the Ridgid forum much any more but I have no problem with Rick there. We see a lot of things in a similar light. I wished Redwood would return here as well.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used to misunderstand Rick. Now I think he's a good dude. Things really do get lost in translation on these forums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Rick talks the talk but also walks the walk as the old saying goes.
I think Redwood just likes saying Beverly Hills plumber because Redwood is pretty intelligent in his own right.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

One of these days maybe someone will talk about me. But I'm several 1000 posts away I suppose. :whistling2:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

From the dealings I have had with Plumber Rick he is one of the people I would want a relative to call if they needed plumbing. he helped me tremendously and was willing if needed to fly out and give me some help with a job. I live on the west coast also, but it is the west coast of Michigan so his offer was unbelievably kind.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow I just had to look up past posts to find all the things that went on with Redwood I didnt ever see that last thread. Funny little story the way I found The Zone was I was on Ridgid and I forget the guys name but Redwood chased him across the internet and was just ragging on him so bad I figured he might kill himself, so I wanted to know what it was about and back traced it here, thats how I found the Zone. But in the end the guy he was ragging on and Redwood ended up working together and made the DCF forum..... funny how things do a 180. But I watched Redwood from a distance thinking he was a guy that liked to poke bears for fun and started seeing that he really did know his stuff so I changed my thinking on him and decided to buy a good drum snake again since I was such a k60 freak at the time, I would have bought a k7500 but a nice Spartan 1065 came up and I bought that instead same principle right? I had forgot how much I missed autofeed lol. And decided both sectional and drum have their place. But this isn't just about snakes or Redwood, Chris Connor is a person who had posts I had read and could tell he had some good advice also, then I didn't see any post from him for awhile but noticed he was back (or maybe never left and I just missed his posts) I actually get along with almost everybody I learn from almost everybody I meet most of the time, theres only 1 person on these forum I don't like (can you guess) and that is because I think he asks questions just to argue with whoever happens to respond to his posts and I don't learn anything from that.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Aww, you missed me! Sometimes I take a break from the Internet. I have 8 kids and occasionally get distracted.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> Aww, you missed me! Sometimes I take a break from the Internet. I have 8 kids and occasionally get distracted.


Holy cow Chris, you got me beat by two! That's great though, big families are awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> Aww, you missed me! Sometimes I take a break from the Internet. I have 8 kids and occasionally get distracted.


 
Occasionally get distracted? God Bless you, Man. That is quite a feat.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Plumbducky said:


> For me the K60 has been awesome. I have not had a sewer that it could not clear. I run into mainly 6" sewers. Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry but I been using a k60 for almost 10 years. And I don't believe you.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

You can call bs all you want, I have all but 1 sewer on video

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Depends on the roots in 6".


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I had two lines, both about 150' and heavily root infested that I cleared with the K-60.
They each took me over five hours to clear.

Then I got the Dreel. 

The end


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Now let's talk about the big elephant in the room. Safety........ I promise you guys I will never allow one of my employees to operate a big drum machine. I love running a drum machine, but I used to like driving fast also. Who hasn't had a hand or 2 wrapped up in a drum cable. I bet at least a few reading this have a broken fingure or 2. 

Nope not my employees. I don't care about your drain enough to get somebody hurt.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I imagine somone can f themselves up pretty bad using a model c or a drill. I'll take my chances with a big drum before going that route. The worst thing a sled or the 1065 is gunna do is break my hand(I did break a finger on a dm30 at roto) but better that than what a drill can do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You don't touch a dreel cable at all during operation so it's extremely safe.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Sorry but I been using a k60 for almost 10 years. And I don't believe you.


Some good points here on this thread but something to consider as well is elevation change, customer, length and trees. 

Get a house with a main line blockage on top of the hill and the city connection is at street 30' below and there's 1 person living in the house that doesn't use much water (usually elderly or professional). That will be the toughest lateral to clear no matter what. 

Get a house with 5 feet of elevation change, 5 person family, easy day right there. 

Also the trees. Ficus trees are great for pictures as they're huge but they're easy to cut and entangle on the sectional cable. Might be why myself and Rick have had such amazing luck with the spiral saw and sectional cable. Oak trees grow slower but usually thicker with less to grab onto. 

Just bringing up because just as we have regional codes, what works in one area may not work elsewhere and certainly doesn't discredit the user or the naysayer's experience. 

Or you can just jet and be done with it.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Maybe I'm just skepticle but the thought of 8-10 feet of highspeed cable stretched out in front of me with no support waiting to hit a solid rootmass or bad offset that stops the blade completely scares the crap outta me. By the time you let off the trigger may be too late. No thank you. The ridgid style sectionals seem much safer to me.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> Now let's talk about the big elephant in the room. Safety........ I promise you guys I will never allow one of my employees to operate a big drum machine. I love running a drum machine, but I used to like driving fast also. Who hasn't had a hand or 2 wrapped up in a drum cable. I bet at least a few reading this have a broken fingure or 2.
> 
> Nope not my employees. I don't care about your drain enough to get somebody hurt.



A drum machine is only unsafe to someone that is not well trained enough to operate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I really get a giggle from all these arguments. I have just about every type of drain cleaning tool and I use them all depending on the job. If it's easy access I love the 7500, I sit on my bucket and clean a line one handed. If it's a bear getting in the basement I take the dreel down. That sucker is one bad ass piece of kit. Working in a crawlspace with no room the k60 goes in with me. Running a branch line I'll grab the k50 with a drum attached or just a couple sections of 5/8 and my cordless drill. 

I always try to sell the jetter and the better warranty if I can. I always open the line first and send the camera down to identify the pipe type. I've been bit twice by setting the jetter down orangeburg.

Point is. They are all just tools. I can't rebuild a cat c5 or a Cummins 5.9 with nothing but a hammer or an impact. Each tool has its job and each job has its tool.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> A drum machine is only unsafe to someone that is not well trained enough to operate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it here. All of our full size machines are drum, I don't let anyone use one without some on the job training.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> A drum machine is only unsafe to someone that is not well trained enough to operate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I love running a drum. But that is pure flat out lieing to yourself. I will use a drum when ever I feel like it but an employee of mine will be fired for using one. 

TO THYNE OWN SELF BE TRUE.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

saysflushable said:


> I love running a drum. But that is pure flat out lieing to yourself. I will use a drum when ever I feel like it but an employee of mine will be fired for using one.
> 
> 
> 
> TO THYNE OWN SELF BE TRUE.



I can assure you that I'm not lying to myself or anyone else. If your employees aren't competent enough to run a drum machine, than maybe you should take a look at your training or who you're hiring. Changing a light bulb can be dangerous if an idiot is the one who's turning it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Maybe I'm just skepticle but the thought of 8-10 feet of highspeed cable stretched out in front of me with no support waiting to hit a solid rootmass or bad offset that stops the blade completely scares the crap outta me. By the time you let off the trigger may be too late. No thank you. The ridgid style sectionals seem much safer to me.


Yup ok you're right. I see your point now. Worst most dangerous thing to ever come with drain cleaning. We were just joshing you but it's time to come clean. The dreel idea is actually along the same lines as a board stretcher.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I love running all 4 of my drum machines!

Almost 13 years and no bone breaks. 

I never really heard of a sectional until the zone. I would love to run a sectional some day.

I don't love unloading my gorlitz drum from the truck!!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

wharfrat said:


> I love running all 4 of my drum machines!
> 
> Almost 13 years and no bone breaks.
> 
> ...


 The 1st time you try one on a long sewer you will be saying to yourself. That seemed like a lot of extra work and how come I couldn't just sit on a bucket and let the machine do most of it. At least that's what I said. They really shine in hard to access spots. Then I was saying man I'm glad I could borrow this thing or I couldn't have done the job.


----------

